# mower won't engage forward



## Sarahcoffey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here. I have a 2007 Yardmachine (13A1762F670) and it won't engage forward. I started having issues some time ago and is a problem that has got progressively worse until it now feels like it's trying to engage but 'bouncing' but not grabbing the forward gear, is this an easy fix or major? Your help would be appreciated.

Sarah


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's have a quirky drive setup - the actual transmission is a stacked variable pulley in the middle of the tractor ( in front of the seat) - the actual transaxle just controls forward/neutral/reverse .

Typically when theres drive issues , its usually the drive belts - MTD's actually use 2 drive belts - over time they wear and stretch , and slip.

It could also be a missing spring off the idler pulley as well - best bet is to pull the deck ( easiest way to change belts) , and look around underneath.

The hardest part of changing belts is lack of room to move around in the chassis - when i changed the belts on my '92 white- it was easier just to pull the seat, the plate between the dash and seat, and rear fender. 

Id take pictures of each setup before attempting to remove anything - so it can go back together correctly.


----------



## Sarahcoffey (Aug 30, 2012)

I've had another look, drive belts seem fine. It still engages reverse and neutral but forward will some times grab and move machine a few feet but then disengage and rattle


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Another thing to check is the variable pulley itself - sometimes they seize up , the center disc doesnt slide up or down like it should to grab the belt .

One more thing to check is the brakes - being made of aluminum and using steel bolts and engagement pins , over the years it can corrode - if those are locked on it can cause the slow/non moving issues.


----------

